

Ask HN: Where is the best place to find a co-founder? - olalonde

I'm currently working on a startup and would like to bring in a co-founder. The general consensus seems to be the following: first find someone and then work together on a pet project for some time to find out if the vibe is good.<p>The problem is that most people in my social circle aren't tech savvy, let alone entrepreneur minded. Of course I could cold message everyone on HN but that would take some time and annoy a bunch of people!<p>So, where can I find a hacker type co-founder on the web (due to my current location, attending meetups is not an option)?
======
alttab
What happens if you frame the question thusly: "How do I foster relationships
with people so I can trust them with my well being?"

Going on the internet to look for a start-up co-founder is putting the cart
before the horse. Its backwards really. I know HN is a great place to connect
with like-minded people and if a start-up has come out of this online-co-
founder-dating model I'd love to hear about it.

Don't worry about obtaining what is considered "success" in some communities.
Screw co-founders, funding, cool new web stacks, etc. If you're even
relatively close to being able to handle these sorts of things, opportunities
will come and you will recognize them.

Simply my $0.02. I hope your search goes well.

------
jacquesm
Another 'co-founder wanted' post here a couple of days ago garnered 150
responses, you'd think that amongst the 149 that won't be 'the one' for that
particular person there might be one that is right for you.

The posting that led to the 150 responses should be part of a textbook on how
to approach potential co-founders, have a look at it here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1553095>

------
stonemetal
Ideally they would be interested in whatever area your startup is in. You meet
them while interacting in the community around that interest. If your startup
is something that doesn't necessarily have a community around it(say bingo
cards) then I would try to draw on a community, like HN, where people are more
likely to be business minded.

------
sidmitra
You can try places like HNHackers, techcofounder.com

Feel free to add me on IM too.

